# How to shoot a deer.....



## robert carter

I`m not posting this because I think I`m some sort of an expert but because I have shot at a few deer.Experience is the best teacher and I believe shooting deer and hitting them where you want to is something you learn from experience and often times bad experience.

  I have developed a way that works for me and will share it with you...you may find it works.

   Lots of people are great shots but struggle killing deer. Truth is a deer is seldom where you were "aiming" when the arrow gets there.You probably hit close to where you were looking and if you were shooting at a live deer like a 3d 90% of the time you will hit to high. I believe thats why a lot of the " I hit him right through the lungs" deer are lost because they are hit high. How many have shot over a deers back and felt good when you released the arrow?

  I missed 9 deer in a row years ago by shooting over their back. I told myself I would shoot at the next one kneecap high and if I miss  it`ll be low. I did that and when I recovered the deer it was shot through the heart.

  I don`t try to make my bows super quiet. This is gonna surprise some of you. I want it to make a bit of noise. I shoot at the white hairs in the crease of a deers front leg...everytime if its broadside and not real close.Actually closer to the hair under the deer. If it don`t squat I`m gonna shoot to low.If my bow is a little loud every deer I shoot at will squat...not just some or most. That way I can shoot every deer the same and get the same results. It also gives you a "spot" to "aim" at and gives you a really good focus point.

  I don`t think a deer will squat as bad past twenty yards but I don`t shoot long shots at deer so it don`t matter much to me.
  I guess to sum it up ...I have read where lots of people have lost deer..I`ve lost them in the past but have done extremly well since I started shooting deer this way years ago.I would bet that most hit and unrecovered deer are lost for three reasons.
1. Shooter did`nt pick a spot and shot the whole deer....Aiming at the white hairs in the crease will give you a "spot" to pick.

2. Deer was hit high and even if it was still a lung hit the body cavity will fill with blood rather than blood on the ground for trailing resulting in a lost deer....Again aiming at the white hairs low in the crease will give you a mid lung hit on deer most of the time or a heart shot resulting in a super blood trail no matter what broadhead you use.


3. Hunter has very poor tracking skills.This is an "art" that is almost never "practiced. If you shoot enough deer and trail them being low to the ground you can almost "feel" where they went. Sounds crazy but I can`t explain it.Checking disturbed leaves and if you have a bearing you can tell where they went with practice with no blood.Most deer I can`t find I or someone else has hit ain`t dead and usually I can tell it purty quick.
 Next time you drill a deer and you know hes down and your tracking him with lots of blood...try to trail him without the blood and read other sign for pratice. You got plenty of blood and you ain`t gonna lose him your just getting practice for when you have no blood on a high lung shot deer. It may just teach to trail at least till you pic up mouth blood on a high hit deer.

 Hope some of ya`ll maybe pick up a tip here. My Buddy and a deers nightmare Chris and I were talking about this a couple years ago and I told him to try my deer shooting tip. He was worried about shooting low. I told him every deer he shoots under he would kill 15 . Ask him his track record since then...RC


----------



## Barry Duggan

Thanks RC.


----------



## Jake Allen

I'm a listening.
Thank you RC.


----------



## BkBigkid

Great Tips RC, I watched videos of bow hunting and every deer did the DROP.  I guess aiming Low on purpose would Keep you for launching one over the Back. 

I naturally shoot a couple of inches low cold. I try not to but it happens that way more often than not.


----------



## LongBow01

Good tips RC sounds logical.


----------



## markland

Yessir we learned that lesson several years ago when we started filming alot of hunts, every single deer we shot at reacted to the bow going off no matter how quiet the bow was, they would react in some way, either a twitch to a full out drop and roll, but all reacted some way.  Made me realize that some of the shots missed probably were on the money the deer just reacted so quickly it was hard to see at the shot.  I now aim at the top of heart on every deer, that way I can still keep my aiming point low but increase my odds of hitting the lungs even if they drop some.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Good tips RC. I'm guilty of shooting high especially on pigs. I remember Chris telling me that a few years back at H.C. I think I'm going to put some red tape on my back side of my bow to remind me to focus on all the things that go into the shot and that includes to aim low. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string

When RC talks, we listen! Good advise Robert! 

This should be a sticky


----------



## Jeff Kitchens

Thanks RC.  Very good info here.


----------



## TNGIRL

I read this, then reread it. Thanks Robert. I know my bow isn't quiet and I was concerned about it. I'll quit worrying about that.
I need to put the mental pillbottle opening on the white hairs in the crease from now on.
I always knew they squatted...can look real funny when watching them. I've seen some that could have been in The Matrix movie dodging arrows and bullets too.
I always listen to experienced hunters...always.


----------



## GrayG

Great post Rc. I agree with you 100%. I can remember only a couple of deer that I shot under because they didn't react to the sound of the shot. On the other hand, I shot over several deer before I realized that it might be a good idea to aim a little lower!


----------



## Jake Allen

This crease?


----------



## Tailfeather

Do you still hold that low on a deer that's very close....5-7 yds. for instance?  Good tip, as always.....I've shot high on several....even with compounds up close.


----------



## devolve

very good information rc. This will be my new plan of attack..


----------



## belle&bows

Very good info and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Apex Predator

Good thread Robert!


----------



## Shane Whitlock

Great... just about there..Now, all I need is a how to get a deer in front of my stand thread.


----------



## Avid Archer

Great info.


----------



## robert carter

I hold low always. I don`t take straight down shots because its near impossible to get both lungs like that. Lance and Chris both will tell you a one lunged deer can go a mile. We`ve all three seen it.RC


----------



## Rev.432

great tips, thanks for the info.
Good hunting..
God Bless!!


----------



## FireHunter174

robert carter said:


> I hold low always. I don`t take straight down shots because its near impossible to get both lungs like that. Lance and Chris both will tell you a one lunged deer can go a mile. We`ve all three seen it.RC



So true, I learned that on my first buck with a bow.  I had a heck of a spike come walking dead towards me.  I was on a poplar with no cover.  I had to wait till he walked right under my stand and straight behind me.  I turned around, drew my bow and aimed just to the left of the spine.  Got a good shot, but couldn't find him till the next morning.  He had ran down the ridge, up over another ridge and laid in a creek in the next hollow.  Fatal shot, but they still run a good ways.

BTW- excellent advice on aiming low.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST

Good stuff.


----------



## Dennis

Thanks RC i needed to here that. I don't believe i have ever shot under a deer.When i mess up i always shot high.


----------



## pine nut

R.C., "The E.F. Hutton of archery".  When he speaks we listen!  He knows it all but is still a humble man willing to share the knowledge!  What everybody else has said!  Thanks for the info.  It is weird how many times the facts are right in front of us, and we just can't see it!  What you have said makes perfect sense. Thanks
Bill


----------



## ButchMo.

RC,
Great info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Now if you'll just start the thread .... "How to get a deer within 20 yards of you(Without Bait)"  then I'll really be set up!   Thanks for the info RC ... can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Great post Robert! I have been showing my son how the deer drop on the hunting shows. Gotta love that DVR so that I can rewind, pause and show it in slo mo. It still amazes me just how fast they react and how much they will drop. Thanks!


----------



## Al33

Good stuff Robert, thanks for sharing it! I am sure many will benefit from putting this into practice.


----------



## TGUN

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> Great... just about there..Now, all I need is a how to get a deer in front of my stand thread.



X2


----------



## TGUN

I have always aimed low with a bow but not that low. I will next time. what a great "white" aiming point that I never really noticed until looking at Jakes pic. post. Thanks, great thread, keep them coming.


----------



## hogdgz

Thanks RC for shareing, I always try to remind myself to aim low but sometimes I dont and my instinct takes over. 

Most all my misses with a trad bow have also been high.


----------



## LanceColeman

robert carter said:


> I hold low always. I don`t take straight down shots because its near impossible to get both lungs like that. Lance and Chris both will tell you a one lunged deer can go a mile. We`ve all three seen it.RC



Actually I believe it was more to the tone of a mile and a quarter. And thats was with a tree shark hole through it.

I can also atest that the deer RC hunts will stare at you and duck the arrow at ..... what RC?? that was about 12-4yds when that doe went under the widder on me wasn't it?

Most folks think they are tracking when they are simply "bloodtrailing" and when there's no blood?? they're lost. It is truly an aquired skill just as shootin a deer is. Takes a great deal of patience and you almost need to be able to "place yourself in the animals shoes" to get a notion at times.

I've been thinking of giving a few tips on shooting deer myself. But my tips sort of mess with peoples form a bit. Mianly because I think people can stand in their back yard all day long and even focus and hold on anchor.... but place a deer in fron of them and they'll grippit and rippit so fast yer head will spin. Spot wasn't picked, shot was rushed, rushed, RUSHED . And form and sequnce was flat out either forgotten or thrown slap out the window. 

We'll wait until way later in season to discuss that though.


----------



## rastaman

Good stuff sir!


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Good stuff to remeber.Thanks for the pic Jake I was reading Robert's post and trying to picture the white line!


----------



## LanceColeman

Jake Allen said:


> This crease?



Don't even think about it Jake. Look at them ears and the postioning of her offside leg and hams..... that deers got you dead to rights and if you so much as blink she's gonna bolt


----------



## Slasher

*When E.F. Hutton talks...*

Well I appreciate it!!! The one thing I know is that if I had to name the folks who kill animals consistently... they'd be RC, Lance and Chris Spikes... and I am unsure on what order, but figure RC has a slight edge....

When they talk... I sit up and take notes!!!

I appreciate it fellas!!!!


----------



## turtlebug

This is the most awesome informative thread evah!  

His Royal Trad Hunting Highness has spoken words that should stick in everyone's head for life. 

A certain very sweet compound shooter gave me this same advice last year. I forgot it by the time the moment came around and I wound up with a small buck running off, shaking his back, taking a few steps, shaking his back again, and an arrow with one tiny drop of blood on one blade and a few brown hairs stuck under one vane. 

I will, forever more, aim for the white!   



Thank You RC!   
You da man! 
And Spikes is a very high ranking Prince.


----------



## Jake Allen

LanceColeman said:


> Don't even think about it Jake. Look at them ears and the postioning of her offside leg and hams..... that deers got you dead to rights and if you so much as blink she's gonna bolt



You speak the truth Lance. That girl defines "wired". 
I took that photo, full framed with a 200mm lens. (I was hiding at maybe 25 yards).
This is a "suburban" deer, mid morning in July. She was feeding until she 
heard the whine of the lens' autofocus.
 When the shutter actuated on the big Nikon, she went ballastic! 
If I would of had the shutter set at 3 clicks per second, there would
be a good record of how far she dropped.


----------



## 4nolz

simply put I always try to miss low,it works for me.And I REALLY try to quiet my bows and am 99% treestand hunter.


----------



## kimbob

good advice for any bow hunter.


----------



## Jake Allen

It is time; get your motors running.


----------



## Al33

Darn good thread to bump Jeff!!! Good to be reminded.


----------



## Jayin J

Just re-read this year for a reminder.  Thanks for bumping this tread back to life Jake, your the best....


----------



## gurn

Thanks RC. Hope I get on some white spots this year.


----------



## ngabowhunter

Im gonna have my wife read this thread. Last year I told her the short version and I guess I must have left out some key points. I told her to aim low, but I never said how low. She drew her compond on a nice sized doe, aimed low, released, and the deer ran off. My wife got out of the stand and picked up her arrow, no blood or anything. A few minutes later a group of deer made their way to me. I picked out the biggest doe and dropped my first muzzle loader deer. When my wife came up to me, we went and checked the deer out. There was a small cut right where she was aiming. I had shot the doe that she "missed". No blood at all just a small cut in the hide. I asked her why she aimed there and she said "You said to aim low".  So, this year Im not gonna give false information. Im just gonna point and say "Read this".


----------



## pine nut

RC and Chris seeing this again never hurts, and I realize that you and Chris are both trying to help everyone else by sharing your knowledge and you are also trying to help us not wound and waste deer or any game by helping us hone our skills.  Chris comes up with good challenges for us to test our shooting skills etc. and You are full of swamp knowledge and animal knowledge and I want to thank you both for sharpening us as well as your broadheads!  
I have had a good friend for forty something years that is a wealth of knowledge about plants and flowers etc in the woods.  He has added color and wisdom to my life and you and others on this board are a fine example of people like my friend, who add color and knowledge to all of us with whom you share yourselves and your wisdom.  A big thank you for that from me.


----------



## Mudfeather

Actually...You are an expert....and thanks for reminding me again...

I have shot under a VERY few BUT have shot over...well...way to many...lol


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

HALOJmpr said:


> Now if you'll just start the thread .... "How to get a deer within 20 yards of you(Without Bait)"  then I'll really be set up!   Thanks for the info RC ... can't wait to put it to use.



Better make that 15 yds for me.

Ward


----------



## Bucky T

Good Info.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NavyDave

Thanks RC!  I think Mike has the right idea about sticking a reminder to the back of the bow.  Mine will say: AIM LOW DUMMY!!


----------



## Skunkhound

I remember my dad telling me when I was a kid, to aim right behind the elbow, cause they drop at the sound of the release.


----------



## stick-n-string

last year i thought about this thread just before shooting my buck,and here was the result.
I actually snap shot this buck, which might explain the lack of penitration, either way it resulted in a massive bloodtrail and a dead deer.


----------



## stick-n-string

Bump for Gurn


----------



## gurn

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Clipper

Since bow season opens in Georgia next Saturday I thought this would be a good thread to bump for all the new trad hunters that might not have seen it.  It is a must read for anyone shooting a trad bow.  Thanks to Robert Carter for his words of wisdom.


----------



## Bucky T

I should have read this last season........



I'm feeling very confident this season!!!

Can't wait for opening day!!!


----------



## Bucky T

Bucky T said:


> I should have read this last season........
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling very confident this season!!!
> 
> Can't wait for opening day!!!



Well...

Looks like I did read it last year, but I didn't let it "sink in".

It's sunk in now, think I'm going to read it everyday for good measure now!!!


----------



## lagrangedave

I read this last year too. Three does came out on opening day moving toward my best friend. He shot the biggest one from my permanent stand. I was hunting on the ground because my $99 Walmart stand decided to throw me out six feet up the tree. I was hunting on the ground when the other two crossed in front of me at 20yds. broadside. Whoowee, drew aimed and fired 2 inches under her chest. My first thought was "Dang RC she didn't duck"


----------



## lagrangedave

It was still a thrill to shoot at one from the ground. I will do that a lot more this year. As far as I know that stand is still 6 feet up that tree


----------



## johnweaver

Shoot low boy's their ridding Shetland Ponies!!!  Lewis Grizzard


----------



## Dennis

Ttt


----------



## Jake Allen

One of the best threads ever....


----------



## DCHunter

I read this advice a when it was first posted. 2 weeks later I tried it and recovered my first bow kill, shot right through the heart. Ran 75 yards and blood everywhere. I had hit a deer before that, but lost it because looking back, I think it was a high lung shot that I though was dead on. So thanks Mr. Carter!


----------



## Dennis

Great Thread now if I can just remember to do it!!!!!


----------



## pine nut

Dennis said:


> Great Thread now if I can just remember to do it!!!!!



Hear! hear!


----------



## gurn

Thanks RC.


----------



## TontoKemosabe

I'm gonna have to aim low, because I know that deer is going to hear my heart banging in my chest and will be looking at me.


----------



## TontoKemosabe

I'm gonna have to aim low, because I know that deer is going to hear my heart banging in my chest and will be looking at me.


----------



## SOS

Hate to tell you, RC....but when it comes to hitting the Georgia woods and swamps with a stick and string...you are an expert in my book.  Anyone beg to differ?

Nope...didn't think so!  Have a great and, as always, a successful season.

P.S.  As I started to post this, I noticed my avatar.  And although taking two deer with my homemade longbow stands as one of the top thrills of my hunting career, I will say both of those deer in the photo were hit high at about 15 yards.  The doe was high lungs, but luckily I missed ribs and with a sharp broadhead, she didn't know she was hit.  She strolled down the hill - actually nibbling on the way - until she dropped.  Probably 20 seconds - could have run a long way if she'd been spooked.  The buck...spined him.  High on both shots for sure.


----------



## JDBrown

Thanks for the tip, its makes sense. I just went back traditional a couple of years ago and had to re-teach myself how to shoot, I kept trying to make shots that were too long in practice till I finally figured out I wasnt shooting a compound anymore and got better results. I'm going to try out your tip and see if it helps when the time comes.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Enjoyed the read. Love this kind of info. Makes me think. As most know, ducking the string is actually "cocking the spring" as they squat to get some spring to bolt away. Has anyone ever noticed that they tend to lower to one side and then spring back in a side direction, but seldom straight foward. I believe this is because in this way their flight is increased over straight ahead.


----------



## Dennis

Dennis said:


> Great Thread now if I can just remember to do it!!!!!



I forgot


----------



## Barry Duggan

Dennis said:


> I forgot



Me too.


----------



## returntoarchery

splains why I always missed over way back in the day. Thanks RC.


----------



## chenryiv

Time to take this past back up to the top.  A great post for those new to the hunt & a great reminder for the rest of us. 4 more Weeks!!!!!


----------



## chenryiv

Time to repost the thread. Some of the best bow hunting advise that I've ever read.


----------



## Todd Cook

chenryiv said:


> Time to repost the thread. Some of the best bow hunting advise that I've ever read.



I agree 100%. Read it till it sticks. I shot over or too high too many times before I read this.


----------



## AllAmerican

Great words of wisdom, I lost a nice mature doe with a high tree stand shot in the rear upper rib area.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Barebowyer

Great timing and I concur, some of the best advice I have ever seen posted.  No doubt about it!!


----------



## deast1988

I was talking to AllAmerican earlier needed to find this thread so I got the link an texted it to him. Best real world advice I've read when it comes to how to aim shoot a deer with a trad bow. Fantastic reading tool this one is


----------



## chenryiv

That time of the year. TTT


----------



## gurn

Such a good and true thread, thanks!!


----------



## lagrangedave

Good to see you Brother Gurn, great thread............


----------



## Todd Cook

Best deer shooting tip I ever got. TTT


----------



## Allen Oliver

Todd Cook said:


> Best deer shooting tip I ever got. TTT


Agreed. I finally started putting meat in the freezer after RC gave me that advise and to try shooting 3 under. Both of those tips helped me more than anything!!!!!


----------



## Triple C

Oughta be a sticky


----------

